# post your cars w/ big rims



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

plastic or diecast, just post what u got on big rims


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

grand national


----------



## &oft&ider (Feb 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

63 hardtop


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

i like the black on black


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyhopper_@Feb 7 2006, 04:11 PM~4795782
> *i like the black on black
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

77 ss


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Feb 7 2006, 04:34 PM~4795950
> *77 ss
> *



i mean 71


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

my 61 imp not the best pics but so what


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

gn


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

HOW DO YALL LIFT YALLS CARS LIKE THAT TO PUT BIG RIMS ON THEM


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

mc


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

nice cars :biggrin: were can u get the decal sheets????????


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

could sumone tell me how you modifyied your chassis...


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

here


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

srry about that [attachmentid=452691]


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

never mind it it wont work


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

maybe now it will work [attachmentid=452698]


----------



## big steve (Nov 11, 2005)

[attachmentid=452705]my 94 impala


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

Donkzilla will be done sometime next year


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what type of car is that blue one?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Feb 7 2006, 04:46 PM~4797401
> *what type of car is that blue one?
> *


76 glass house or the 66? reviera??


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

69 riviera


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 7 2006, 04:51 PM~4797446
> *69 riviera
> *


 :thumbsup: my bad thats why i put the ? behind it :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Feb 7 2006, 04:51 PM~4797454
> *:thumbsup: my bad thats why i put the ? behind it  :biggrin:
> *


i want to redo the lacs suspension but the car is heavy even the coils i made for it compressed in a day so i went bck to the styrene leafs im going with a brass leaf spring suspension when i redo the car.


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 863 JOKER_@Feb 7 2006, 02:04 PM~4796178
> *HOW DO YALL LIFT YALLS CARS LIKE THAT TO PUT BIG RIMS ON THEM
> *


N.E 1


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

check page 1. my system is too complicated


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

keep em coming....i'll have something else tomorrow


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

could someone post close up pics of the modified suspension on these????


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

i'll get that tomorrow


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

64


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

where are u guys getting those big rims/tires???


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

does anyone got a pic of how they did there suspension set up


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

thats the rear its a lot easier than the front


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

did u make those peices or did u buy them...and could i buy sum from you


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

finished it and came with bigger rims


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 8 2006, 06:32 PM~4806310
> *did u make those peices or did u buy them...and could i buy sum from you
> *


made them and i dont have time anymore bike season is around the corner


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

big red


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

2000 honda civic si on 22's


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

anyone got pics of the front suspensions?

anyone know of a good online store to buy big rims/tires??


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

:biggrin: I like big red :biggrin: the honda is cool to but the rims look at little bit big for that car j/k :thumbsup: looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

right on bro, those rims are way to big for the honda...i just got a few sets of extra rims and figured what the hell, might as well put them to use


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

thanks for the pics!!!.............how are u guys lifting the models with no suspension....the ones that just have a straight bar metal axle under em???

where can i buy these rims/tires online???


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

the ghetto lift


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 8 2006, 07:40 PM~4806776
> *the ghetto lift
> *


OOOOHHH my, need some monster truck tires.


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

i don't know about online, maybe e-bay, but i get mine at local hobby stores, or off of die-cast cars, my local flea market even carries rims


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2006, 07:43 PM~4806800
> *OOOOHHH my, need some monster truck tires.
> *


i though i had tonka wheels somewhere but i guess i threw them out thats why its so high


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

where did u get the bubble at?....i can't find one anywhere


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyhopper_@Feb 8 2006, 07:44 PM~4806813
> *where did u get the bubble at?....i can't find one anywhere
> *


i got 2 of them bought them 2 summers ago


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

is it the impalas or is it actually a caprice


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indyhopper_@Feb 8 2006, 08:05 PM~4806966
> *is it the impalas or is it actually a caprice
> *


the tailight make them impalas but everything else is caprice. FYI sunnyside makes them


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

i know theres more out there, post em up....i'll have more really soon


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

ss


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

cadi


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

crown vic


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

gto


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

gto


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

mc


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

chevy


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

camaro


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

is that decal or fabric...and where do u get it at


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

box chevy


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyhopper_@Feb 9 2006, 04:49 PM~4811405
> *is that decal or fabric...and where do u get it at
> *



its decal, i just printed it out on label paper and stuck it on


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Feb 9 2006, 01:43 PM~4811352
> *gto
> *


WHERE DO YALL GET THAT LITTLE GUCCI FABRIC FROM


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

there's already a ten page topic about big rim cars....on page three

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=218105


----------



## indyhopper (Jun 3, 2005)

what wrong with having another one


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

you know what "guy-rider" you might have all the tricks n shit, but your cars still look like ass the riviera is str8 tho..

Merc! what kinda wheels are on that black crown vic? ive never seen those before... pretty tight 




eclipse on 22's.. still not finished cause i lost all the parts 










chevy stepside on dropstar wheels 










'64 










elco (attached)


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

96 impala & w.i.p. 67


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

nap i just took the spinners off one of my sets and there you go, the same with the green mc


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Feb 10 2006, 03:58 AM~4816846
> *you know what "guy-rider"  you might have all the tricks n shit, but your cars still look like ass    the riviera is str8 tho..
> 
> Merc!  what kinda wheels are on that black crown vic? ive never seen those before... pretty tight
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU STILL AINT GOT SHIT ON ME THAT ELCOS PAINT LOOKS LIKE ASS


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't like high riders, but sticking big wheels on a diecast is a lot different than what highridah is doing


----------



## IndyBoi-N-FLA. (Nov 26, 2005)

i do more than just stick big wheels on em ... and guy rider.. that el camino was the first model car i ever built and the paint looks fine i just used the wrong clear ( straight clear, not glossy) ive bought the right kind since then. 


w.i.p. galaxie ... i still need to do a pen stripe to break the colors and clean it up, wetsand and polish .. i just finished paint like a hour ago. i ned to decide what wheels to use too


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IndyBoi-N-FLA._@Feb 10 2006, 10:42 PM~4823979
> *i do more than just stick big wheels on em ... and guy rider.. that el camino was the first model car i ever built and the paint looks fine i just used the wrong clear ( straight clear, not glossy) ive bought the right kind since then.
> w.i.p. galaxie ... i still need to do a pen stripe to break the colors and clean it up, wetsand and polish .. i just finished paint like a hour ago. i ned to decide what wheels to use too
> *


at least youre building a real model car. youve seen plenty of my lift pics use that to your advantage.


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

another two


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 08:05 PM~4883949
> *another two
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Nice. You got any pics of that blazer on the gold datytons or any the lowriders in the background


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

some of the rims look way to big, look like they would be 45''s on a real sized car


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

yea i got pics of all of them hold on a minute ill post them up


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheesy: I got bored   so I brought out the xmod :biggrin: :0.....lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Feb 9 2006, 01:49 PM~4811411
> *box chevy
> *


Weere did you get the boxed Chevy?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 19 2006, 08:35 PM~4884210
> *Weere did you get the boxed Chevy?
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ramerro (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

jevries u talking about the green wagon


----------



## ramerro (Jan 27, 2006)

you boy's in here do it up but i get some shit to


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 08:58 PM~4884384
> *jevries u talking about the green wagon
> *


He was talking about this one  It was on the 4th page


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

here lowridin14
[attachmentid=469581]
[attachmentid=469582]
[attachmentid=469583]
[attachmentid=469585]
[attachmentid=469587]
[attachmentid=469589]
[attachmentid=469594]
[attachmentid=469598]
[attachmentid=469604]
[attachmentid=469605]
underconstruction [attachmentid=469606]


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 19 2006, 09:03 PM~4884431
> *He was talking about this one  It was on the 4th page
> *


Yeah that one...I came across one and it was a 1/24 diecast Petty race car...this one looks pretty similar because of the missing door lines.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 19 2006, 09:07 PM~4884466
> *here lowridin14
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: Nice.You should make a topic.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big steve_@Feb 7 2006, 04:19 PM~4797149
> *[attachmentid=452705]my 94 impala
> *


looks dumb that big :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 19 2006, 09:58 PM~4884824
> *:0
> *


Stille have no clue how you did the printed roofs and interior...from what I can see on the pic it looks tight! Especially on the roof I see no wrinkles and stuff...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

gd


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

THIS MY 1/18 SCALE SS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 20 2006, 09:55 AM~4886713
> *THIS MY 1/18 SCALE SS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 one of my dream cars :tears:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*TWO OF MY CADILLAC TRUCKS *:biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Clean. Do You Got Anymore? :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

From what I've seen at the Toy Centre NY....High rides are gonna be THE thing for 2006 and 2007......not a bad thing for us lowrider fans because carry a sick line of models like '76 Caprices, Regals, Monte's, 90's Caprice, etc....not plastic though but still very cool...so get your tools ready and get rid of the wheels and high suspension! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

my latest











went from this to












to


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: You got more?


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

These aren't mine but I thought they looked cool. The suburban is my favorite  :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Feb 21 2006, 04:56 PM~4896253
> *:thumbsup: You got more?
> *



who me?if so yea


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

imp


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

flipnose


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Feb 24 2006, 01:00 PM~4918837
> *flipnose
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

escalade


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

silverado


----------



## ramerro (Jan 27, 2006)

you want to a car or to $


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ramerro_@Feb 24 2006, 05:13 PM~4921738
> *you want to a car or to $
> *


did not get full school? :dunno:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

[attachmentid=476784]


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 863 JOKER (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Feb 24 2006, 10:41 AM~4919093
> *silverado
> *


WHERE DID U GET THAT LIL GUCCI FABRIC


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 24 2006, 11:30 PM~4924273
> *[attachmentid=476784]
> *


Got anymore pics of that Cutlass?


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

mad monte i like ur 65 chevelle wagon :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

u got some wild models madmonte81


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

i like big red


----------

